# 65 and 66 hurst oem shifters



## mebaddog2002 (Feb 21, 2010)

Starting to pull my hair out looking for info on OEM hurst shifters. I have heard some years the stick was welded on and then none were they were all removable. I am looking for info for the shifters that came in a 65 and a 66 GTO with console and with out. Does anyone know what the numbers are for the shifter assy and the stick. How about pics of what they look like. From what I have found a stick for with out console has a slight bend a couple (6) inches up and in 67 the bend was more. For a console car the bend was right above the shifter assy and the rest of the stick was straight. The assy number on mine (burnt really bad) is 47f4. Haven't found a number on the stick yet. I keep seeing assy numbers 3122 or is it 3138 can't remember that people say is for the GTO and stick numbers 3232. Any help will be gratefull

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a factory `65 with the counsole and it's bent slightly above the shifter mount. Sorry I don't know the part #.
You can see it in the video at about the 49 second mark.


----------



## mebaddog2002 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks I guessing you do not have problems with the shifter hitting the console?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No, not at all.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Pete Serio wrote some books on Hurst Shifters, he's supposed to be a helpful guy, here's a link to his site and it should have a phone number:

Precision Pontiac Home Page

Rick


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Stick number you want is 3138 with the assembly 3232. The 65 was bent more than the 66 but then the 67+ was bent like the 65 but was taller due to where the welds were. So if you find one that a square block is above the assembly then it will show installed. I was looking forever on ebay for a decent one, i was orginally looking for a 65 due to the bend but found a original 66 that just needs rechromed.


----------

